# What Do You Wear For Boots While You Are Logging?



## mercer_me (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear Labonville Kevlar 2" High Heel Chainsaw Safety Steel Box Toe in the summer and when it's warm and dry, and I wear Viking Bushwacker Ballistic Nylon Boot when it's cold or wet.


----------



## chemist (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear the viking boots with bama socks year round. I stuck some Dr. Scholes insoles in as well... they are quite comfortable. 

The key with the rubber boots in the warmer months is the bama socks!


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 23, 2009)

Hathorn explorer loggers for spring/summer/fall,have 3 pair and rotate daily.Winter I wear whites pac boots or my Schnees pacs both with felt liners.The key is to rotate daily.


----------



## dancan (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear Jred chainsaw boots (similar to viking)but I'm going to try to find some of those bama socks to try .
I found this while looking 
http://www.replant.ca/reference/ch05/chapter05.html
Thought it was a good read .


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2009)

The key to choosing proper boots is, of course, who is your target audience. When dealing with fellow cutters then I wear black White's that I leave dirty so it looks like I'm a logger. These can be worn with black or blue pants. Any shirt will do. When dealing with the authority having jurisdiction then it is hiking boots, blue jeans, and a generic environmental t-shirt under a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up. For Fish and Game it is hiking boots and a flannel shirt, green pants and a Trout Unlimited baseball cap. When I meet with environmentalists I wear Earth Shoes (Crocs in the winter), no name jeans with colored webbing sewn on the cuffs and a back pocket missing. Match that with an Earth First t-shirt, 3 day stubble and no bath for a few days, and a few beads and I'm good to go.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear White's Pac's in the winter, and Wesco 12" Jobmaster's (that will be replaced with White's when they wear out) in the summer.
The only thing I do different when meeting with people mentioned in 2dogs post, is to pin a piece of mistletoe to my shirt tail. Then if they don't like me because of my boots (or any other reason), I tell them to take notice of the mistletoe pinned to my shirt tail as I walk away. 

Andy


----------



## slowp (Aug 23, 2009)

:bang:


2dogs said:


> The key to choosing proper boots is, of course, who is your target audience. When dealing with fellow cutters then I wear black White's that I leave dirty so it looks like I'm a logger. These can be worn with black or blue pants. Any shirt will do. When dealing with the authority having jurisdiction then it is hiking boots, blue jeans, and a generic environmental t-shirt under a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up. For Fish and Game it is hiking boots and a flannel shirt, green pants and a Trout Unlimited baseball cap. When I meet with environmentalists I wear Earth Shoes (Crocs in the winter), no name jeans with colored webbing sewn on the cuffs and a back pocket missing. Match that with an Earth First t-shirt, 3 day stubble and no bath for a few days, and a few beads and I'm good to go.



 I believe you are now a fashionista. But I think Birkies are better to wear when meeting with the environmentalists. For your state, they'd best be the vegan style, not made out of leather. :biggrinbounce2:
I believe the same holds true for the Oregon crowd too. 

My salmon shirt wore out. :bang: They don't make that print anymore!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

*He said BOOTS , not Hippy shoes*

I wear Viberg 105T corks ..... summer , and Hoffman felt lined rubber bottom leather top corks until 20 below 20-below I wearwhite Bata bunny boots or Lacrosse Icemans .... I found out Hoffman's will put a cork sole on bunny boots so I am going to send them a pair .......I am probably the only man who actually wears Corks in Prudhoe Bay ................. Cork tracks on the Kaparuk .....


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2009)

2dogs said:


> The key to choosing proper boots is, of course, who is your target audience. When dealing with fellow cutters then I wear black White's that I leave dirty so it looks like I'm a logger. These can be worn with black or blue pants. Any shirt will do. When dealing with the authority having jurisdiction then it is hiking boots, blue jeans, and a generic environmental t-shirt under a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up. For Fish and Game it is hiking boots and a flannel shirt, green pants and a Trout Unlimited baseball cap. When I meet with environmentalists I wear Earth Shoes (Crocs in the winter), no name jeans with colored webbing sewn on the cuffs and a back pocket missing. Match that with an Earth First t-shirt, 3 day stubble and no bath for a few days, and a few beads and I'm good to go.


----------



## oregoncutter (Aug 24, 2009)

*boots*

I only wear caulks for work. I rotate boots depending on the weather, and how much my feet sweat. I have a couple pair of goretex lined Danner Super Rainforests which I use year round, a pair of Hathorn Hi-lines, and when it's real hot and or I am on gentle ground I''ll wear Danner Pronghorns uninsulated by Hoffman. For me the rubber and rubber leather caulks just couldn't provide the fit, comfort or support I wanted.


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2009)

WELL! There are Birkie hiking boots too. I wore a pair to the bottom and back of the Grand Canyon. If it is boots you want, they'll satisfy the enviros too, except they only came in leather.

I am one with the latest fad and I shop locally. That means I wear Kuliens for my logger harassment work until it snows. That reminds me, I need to remember to throw them in the pickup this morning. Then I switch to da Viking caulks, you know eh. I can actually find my size of the latter at the almost local saw shop. Den I put dem on and I talk like a Viking, you knowwwww. No lutafisk please.


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 24, 2009)

I wear the Viberg 105's with a block heel until the snow starts flying. Then I switch to the orange rubber Vikings.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spring heels and twisted ankles ?????*

.. Anyone ever find a correlation between spring heel corks or even non cork boots and twisting your ankles more than with block heels ?????


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .. Anyone ever find a correlation between spring heel corks or even non cork boots and twisting your ankles more than with block heels ?????



The maker of Kuliens Boots says this is true. So it must be.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm still clogging along in my worn out Wesco caulks. I put new caulks in this summer so I have to at least wear them long enough to justify the cost. Like most caulks there's about a three hour time span when the caulks are just right...not too sharp and not too blunt.

I might get Kuliens next. Do they make them in adult sizes?


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 24, 2009)

Gologit said:


> there's about a three hour time span when the caulks are just right




10/4 that. Then 1 week ok caulks, and 2 weeks of can't quite trust these caulks, then ball bearings. Argh. Maybe we have to have them sharper on hardwoods. Hard maple, hickory, toughies.


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2009)

I keep losing the spikes. I'm not sure what is going on. I tighten them up, but then one or two are gone. I may give Kulien's a call, except they wanted me to get the permanent ones. I like to be able to replace them without a trip to Centralia. 

Maybe I need an air compressor run tool to drive them in? Maybe it is the brand I bought? 

The timer is going off. Time to go check the HUCKLEBERRY PIE made out of this year's berries. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Humptulips (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't understand why anyone would want the screw in caulks when drive caulks available. I replace my own at home but they last so much longer I don't do it often. To each his own I guess, maybe I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 25, 2009)

*Shoe Goo*

. Un bolt all the corks , put a dab of shoe goo in the nut then screw the corks back in while the stuff is still nice and wet and goooy ......... Thats a Boom mans and tug boaters trick .. It makes a gasket that keeps the salt water away from the threads of the nut and cork .. I found it also eliminated loose or missing corks ... It is not enough adhesion to make changing them out when dull a problem ....... I use a cordless screw gun to change corks ... I cut the handle off a t handle wrench and save my wrist .. I set the torque real light when running them back in and do the final torquing by hand with a diff t wrench ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 25, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want the screw in caulks when drive caulks available. I replace my own at home but they last so much longer I don't do it often. To each his own I guess, maybe I'm just old fashioned.


 How do you get the dull ones out ???


----------



## splitpost (Aug 25, 2009)

*summer work boots*

Sorry guys couldn't resist,got this in an email a few weeks ago:jawdrop:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 25, 2009)

slowp said:


> I keep losing the spikes. I'm not sure what is going on. I tighten them up, but then one or two are gone. I may give Kulien's a call, except they wanted me to get the permanent ones. I like to be able to replace them without a trip to Centralia.
> 
> Maybe I need an air compressor run tool to drive them in? Maybe it is the brand I bought?
> 
> The timer is going off. Time to go check the HUCKLEBERRY PIE made out of this year's berries. :hmm3grin2orange:



Huckleberry pie? I'll bring the vanilla ice cream. I was just kidding about the "boots in adult sizes"...really I was. Kinda.

And, back on topic...permanent spikes? What happens when they get run down? I don't think I've ever seen permanent spikes.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> . Un bolt all the corks , put a dab of shoe goo in the nut then screw the corks back in while the stuff is still nice and wet and goooy ......... Thats a Boom mans and tug boaters trick .. It makes a gasket that keeps the salt water away from the threads of the nut and cork .. I found it also eliminated loose or missing corks ... It is not enough adhesion to make changing them out when dull a problem ....... I use a cordless screw gun to change corks ... I cut the handle off a t handle wrench and save my wrist .. I set the torque real light when running them back in and do the final torquing by hand with a diff t wrench ..



Shoe goo? Good idea.


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Huckleberry pie? I'll bring the vanilla ice cream. I was just kidding about the "boots in adult sizes"...really I was. Kinda.
> 
> And, back on topic...permanent spikes? What happens when they get run down? I don't think I've ever seen permanent spikes.



You take them in to the boot maker. 

Oh no. Now which box is the shoe goo in?


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 25, 2009)

*Griffin Corks*

For a hundred years or so there were Drive in corks ,( Griffin corks ) then West Coast had the rivited in cork .... They were real good as they were real hard steel and didn,t wear down as fast as griffin corks ....... The down fall of the driven in cork was the sole leather .. With very few range bulls the leather wasn,t tough enough to hold the cork in .........But you couldn,t walk on rocks with them if you wanted them to stay sharp ..... Thats a main reason alot of guys had Triconies on their boots .. to save the corks ...... I like them because they help cut into the side hill and seem to reduce me falling down 25-30 % .. On steep wet ground triconies help alot and they will teach you not to step on your soles ...............


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2009)

There is no Shoe Goo to be found, either in a handy, open box, the grocery store, or the hardware store. The hardware guy didn't even know what it was! That's it for local shopping. 

I did find a tube of tire patch adhesive, and am considering using it. The tube says it stays flexible. Any ideas?


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 25, 2009)

:Try RTV Silicone or a non hardening permetex found at hardware stores or local autoparts.It should be pretty close to shoe goo.


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw neither at the two "downtown" stores. Actually, the hardware store is more in the suburbs. Think little place with small grocery, two minimarts, three restaurants. There used to be a NAPA store but it went out of business after the spotted owl restrictions kicked in. But, maybe, come to think of it, it is now an RV camping type store and they just might have something?


----------



## chemist (Aug 25, 2009)

splitpost said:


> Sorry guys couldn't resist,got this in an email a few weeks ago:jawdrop:



I've got an aussie post-doc in my lab, he got a kick out of those steel toe's

they'd make great climbing footwear!


----------



## fredmc (Aug 25, 2009)

Spike heels (purple) and fishnet nylons with a purple garter. oops wrong forum


----------



## Humptulips (Aug 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> How do you get the dull ones out ???



First soak the soles in water overnite, Put on shoe last (you really need one but I've seen it done without) hit the side of the caulk with a cold chisel, one good rap with hammer to cold chisel usually enough, use tack puller to get under flange on caulk and pop out. 

Plug hole with match head and hammer around hole with ballpeen hammer to close hole. Drive new caulk in with caulk set,

Shoe last and caulk set a must.

I know what you're saying about the sole leather. Kuliens about the only shoe with quality sole leather any more and even they went to a teflon liner in the sole to keep the caulks from pushing threw.

Never thought much of the west coast rivited caulks. I always considered them pretty much a junk shoe.

My favorites were Hi-Lines and Johnsons. Much better then Kuliens. Both been gone for years.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 26, 2009)

Shoe goo , the operative word here (for starters ) is Shoe ....... Yall don,t Have marine supply stores there , Like where you buy Xtra Tuffs and Grunden's , Crab pot bouys , and halibut ganyon Ect ... They also sell Shoe Goo .......... Just think how mad they will be at Kuliens if you glue your corks in ..


----------



## Gologit (Aug 26, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Shoe goo , the operative word here (for starters ) is Shoe ....... Yall don,t Have marine supply stores there , Like where you buy Xtra Tuffs and Grunden's , Crab pot bouys , and halibut ganyon Ect ... They also sell Shoe Goo .......... Just think how mad they will be at Kuliens if you glue your corks in ..



Google "Englund Marine Supply"...they have a few stores on the left coast.


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Shoe goo , the operative word here (for starters ) is Shoe ....... Yall don,t Have marine supply stores there , Like where you buy Xtra Tuffs and Grunden's , Crab pot bouys , and halibut ganyon Ect ... They also sell Shoe Goo .......... Just think how mad they will be at Kuliens if you glue your corks in ..



Yes, I'd get the Stink Eye and a lecture and probably a bill. I'll leave them until I find out that Morton has no shoe goo either. I'm due for a trip to Chehalis and Sunbirds will be sure to have it. Or Service Saw, or Madsens. 

Shopping without going there is challenging.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 26, 2009)

Madsen's has it . Don,t use Free Sole . That stuff is great but VERY ADHESIVE ..Pemrel's I,m sure would have it .....Bought my first pair of custom High Lines from them ..... They even have it @ Fred Meyer's .and Wal Mart ... Arn,t those everywhere down there ?????????


----------



## slowp (Aug 27, 2009)

Pemerals is no longer in business. I have shoe goo but moved recently so don't know which box it is in. But all of the other places will have it. And, I may stop in at Kuliens and ask their opinion. Or I'll just use it on one spike and see how it works. 

A shopping trip is in the works. Then more unpacking.


----------



## mryb (Aug 27, 2009)

Steeled toed flipflops... Call me a Wussy but I gotta have the steel toes...


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 27, 2009)

whites cork boots. so expensive that they are the only boots i have now besides some busted up cow boots.

M left foot grew like a halfinch inch and now my left boot is too small:censored:, I have to wear it though...


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 6, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I wear Labonville Kevlar 2" High Heel Chainsaw Safety Steel Box Toe in the summer and when it's warm and dry, and I wear Viking Bushwacker Ballistic Nylon Boot when it's cold or wet.



+1

btw have i missed anything exciting since june?


----------



## clearance (Sep 6, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> I wear Viberg 105T corks ..... summer , and Hoffman felt lined rubber bottom leather top corks until 20 below 20-below I wearwhite Bata bunny boots or Lacrosse Icemans .... I found out Hoffman's will put a cork sole on bunny boots so I am going to send them a pair .......I am probably the only man who actually wears Corks in Prudhoe Bay ................. Cork tracks on the Kaparuk .....



Viberg 105, yep, great boots.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 6, 2009)

clearance said:


> Viberg 105, yep, great boots.



I just got a pair of Viberg 105T boots, quite nice on the feet.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 7, 2009)

*Viberg 105 T .*



MMFaller39 said:


> I just got a pair of Viberg 105T boots, quite nice on the feet.



.. Yes they are pretty amazing shoes , What top height did you get .. Mine are the short little 10" tops because they had them already bui;lt and the size was perfect for the tracings I sent them ...... They sure are great ...... I use Loggers Wear ,black and nasty boot oil or Huberds shoe grease on mine and have since I got them in 2004 .....................I have approx 22 months wearing them 6 days a week , and it looks like I may get twice that , which will make them not only at least as comfortable as any pair of corks I have ever had , But by far the least expensive .. At this point the cost is around 60 cents a day ..........That is something people don,t realalize about best grade boots . In the long run they are very in expensive ...... I don,t know how long the guys wearing Kulien's get on their boots , but I bet the cost per day is pretty low , and they have shoes their feet are all day comfortable in ......... Same with the guys wearing Whites , or Wesco,s , or Currins /Greene ...Ect . I like Currins , but I think they don,t make corks any more ... .. 
. But I know of NO boot that is built nearly as well as Viberg's ..... I even wore my 45,s with steel toe , moose hunting for 4 days this week ... Wadeing around beaver dams and climbing mountains ... That Seirra Vibram is an excellent sole . My 45 have 12" tops , my lace to toes have 15" tops .. The 45s never leaked .......That Water Buffalo leather is great stuff .......I hope you have great sucess with your 105s !!!


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> Pemerals is no longer in business. I have shoe goo but moved recently so don't know which box it is in. But all of the other places will have it. And, I may stop in at Kuliens and ask their opinion. Or I'll just use it on one spike and see how it works.
> 
> A shopping trip is in the works. Then more unpacking.



The shoo goo trick does work well and I used it all the time with my screw in Kuliens. I would NOT use a drill though because I found out that you can get some screw in receptacles and corks that are bigger or smaller than they are supposed to be, and in turn will strip out your receptacles if you are not careful. I found this out when I bought a bad batch of redwood corks, and screwed them in with my drill, and ended up losing about ten in each boot, and stripping out the holes. Now I always dip them in shoo goo first, then I start them by hand and screw them in carefully with a hand wrench...I know this is slower but, imho, better.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 7, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .. Yes they are pretty amazing shoes , What top height did you get .. Mine are the short little 10" tops because they had them already bui;lt and the size was perfect for the tracings I sent them ...... They sure are great ...... I use Loggers Wear ,black and nasty boot oil or Huberds shoe grease on mine and have since I got them in 2004 .....................I have approx 22 months wearing them 6 days a week , and it looks like I may get twice that , which will make them not only at least as comfortable as any pair of corks I have ever had , But by far the least expensive .. At this point the cost is around 60 cents a day ..........That is something people don,t realalize about best grade boots . In the long run they are very in expensive ...... I don,t know how long the guys wearing Kulien's get on their boots , but I bet the cost per day is pretty low , and they have shoes their feet are all day comfortable in ......... Same with the guys wearing Whites , or Wesco,s , or Currins /Greene ...Ect . I like Currins , but I think they don,t make corks any more ... ..
> . But I know of NO boot that is built nearly as well as Viberg's ..... I even wore my 45,s with steel toe , moose hunting for 4 days this week ... Wadeing around beaver dams and climbing mountains ... That Seirra Vibram is an excellent sole . My 45 have 12" tops , my lace to toes have 15" tops .. The 45s never leaked .......That Water Buffalo leather is great stuff .......I hope you have great sucess with your 105s !!!



Mine have 10" tops too, I had a stock pair of Wesco's with 12" tops and they were the most uncompfterable boots on my feet, and I hated the fact that you could only use Wesco calks.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> :bang:
> 
> I believe you are now a fashionista. But I think Birkies are better to wear when meeting with the environmentalists. For your state, they'd best be the vegan style, not made out of leather. :biggrinbounce2:
> I believe the same holds true for the Oregon crowd too.
> ...



Ok I tried on a pair of Birkies but before I had them all the way on they started smoking and then caught fire. I ran around the store yelling "I' m melting! I'm melting". Someone ran up and poured Coca Cola on my feet and then my dog bit me on the butt and I woke up. Whew, that was close.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 7, 2009)

2dogs said:


> The key to choosing proper boots is, of course, who is your target audience. When dealing with fellow cutters then I wear black White's that I leave dirty so it looks like I'm a logger. These can be worn with black or blue pants. Any shirt will do. When dealing with the authority having jurisdiction then it is hiking boots, blue jeans, and a generic environmental t-shirt under a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up. For Fish and Game it is hiking boots and a flannel shirt, green pants and a Trout Unlimited baseball cap. When I meet with environmentalists I wear Earth Shoes (Crocs in the winter), no name jeans with colored webbing sewn on the cuffs and a back pocket missing. Match that with an Earth First t-shirt, 3 day stubble and no bath for a few days, and a few beads and I'm good to go.



I get such a good edumication here on AS. THANKS!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 7, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Ok I tried on a pair of Birkies but before I had them all the way on they started smoking and then caught fire. I ran around the store yelling "I' m melting! I'm melting". Someone ran up and poured Coca Cola on my feet and then my dog bit me on the butt and I woke up. Whew, that was close.



You should take it easy on your sugar intake before bed.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 8, 2009)

:agree2::kilt::kilt::rocker:


----------



## slowp (Sep 8, 2009)

Fear not. I wore a pair of Birkie Hiking Boots on my Grand Canyon adventure. I only lost one toenail a couple months later. I still like to see trees hit the ground, and I still get into arguments with our tree huggers.

I wore them huckleberry picking the other day too! The caulks take too long to put on and take off. Meanwhile, the berries are falling off!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got a pair of Dakota hikers for normal work. They're steel toed and extry easy on zee feet.


----------



## u.p.ghlogger (Sep 9, 2009)

I just wear, http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1793


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 9, 2009)

u.p.ghlogger said:


> I just wear, http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1793



OK,boot for working in a factory or a garage but NOT for logging!!! NO ankle support I'd have them rolled over in a day!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 9, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> OK,boot for working in a factory or a garage but NOT for logging!!! NO ankle support *I'd have them rolled over in a* *day*!!!



5 minutes for me


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 9, 2009)

Rolling ankles SUCKS


----------



## u.p.ghlogger (Sep 11, 2009)

well thats just my 2 cents, but I've been wearin em for a while now and nothin bad, oh well


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 11, 2009)

u.p.ghlogger said:


> well thats just my 2 cents, but I've been wearin em for a while now and nothin bad, oh well



We all have our own preferences what works for one may not work for others!! :monkey:


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 11, 2009)

My recently rediscovered old plastics Birk clogs replace my crocs for my pre and apres calks footwear when its wet- my cutoff xtratuffs are too wore out, my former wet weather alternative. Makes me laugh, but most of my antics make me laugh.
I found the xtratuffs at a trailer next to the dump with a table out front and a sign on it that said "free". I scored, my size, some old guy cleaned out his garage. 

Calks, to answer the question.


----------

